# Squeezo for Crush and Strain?



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, so I've got an ooooold Squeezo that we use all the time for tomatoes, apple sauce and whatnot. I was wondering the logic in using it for crush and strain on honey harvesting. 

In case you're wondering, this is a nice picture of one making apple sauce. It takes the material and then feeds it down an auger, pushing the less solid matter through a screen and then expelling the more solid matter through the end. 










Anyone ever try it, think it's a decent idea or think me crazy?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

I think a water based cell structure will act very different than a wax based product.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

i think wax might clog it a bit, but if you have it, you should try it. Didn't they come with three different size screens? The larger one would be less prone to clogs. it's worth a try. you'll figure out if it works or not in short order!


----------



## Liberty Nut (Dec 30, 2010)

Seems to me you would end up squeezing a considerable amount of wax through the screen with the honey which would prove to be more difficult to separate. Though I have yet to do crush and strain, when I get to that point, I intend to crush with a potato masher, and strain through a kitchen strainer. Though there is still potential to pass wax through the openings in a strainer, without the mechanical force applied by your squeezo, I suspect the passage of wax due simply to gravity to be dramatically less.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha.. I was wondering the logic in it as well and trying to figure out if it'd end up squeezing out wax in mass as well. Guess I'll have to try and see. 

Also pondered if it'd be possible to build a roller to crush the comb flat and burst the cells.. But then, my fist would work just as easily considering it'd be such a short run.. 

Well... Unless I start talking friends with more land than I into letting me put hives on their property.


----------

